# HP3804 Heat Press Instructions?



## anicholls88 (Jan 27, 2013)

So I bought the HP3804 heat press and the instructions are vague, to say the least. I was wondering if anybody can tell me how to set the temperature and/or the timer?

Thanks.


----------



## Bruiser (May 19, 2013)

I'm with Adam having the same problem just got mine today. Can you give me any help on setting alarm and timer?
Bruiser


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is similar to other controllers you should press 'set' and adjust the time and then do the same thing for the temperature. After setting each hit set again.


----------



## Bruiser (May 19, 2013)

Thank you, I assumed it was that easy. I still don't hear an alarm nor does the magnet release to open after timer expires. Is this something I can adjust?

Bruiser


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I do not know. Suggest calling the supplier.


----------



## Mariadora85 (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh hey by any chance do you know anything about the machine? I also have the same press and cant get the thermoflex to work with it.


----------



## Wilmac (Nov 30, 2020)

I also just got the HP3804 Heat Press machine. I am tired of not being able to purchase cool tee shirts with pockets. Can anyone instruct me how to use it? What are the 2 sheets of white plastic for? I will greatly appreciate and help anyone can give me. Wilmac


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

there are several hp


Wilmac said:


> I also just got the HP3804 Heat Press machine. I am tired of not being able to purchase cool tee shirts with pockets. Can anyone instruct me how to use it? What are the 2 sheets of white plastic for? I will greatly appreciate and help anyone can give me. Wilmac


there are several hp3804 models out there, post a link to the one you bought

not sure what a heat press has to do with pocketed t-shirts


----------



## Wilmac (Nov 30, 2020)

I bought the heat press and iron transfers because it is very hard to find cool tee shirts with pockets. Men my age are always looking for these. Got tired of looking so I took control of the situation. I have men in the motorcycle and car clubs waiting for these shirts. I want to do a good job and provide a good product. I will post a pick of the machine. I also have a call in to proworld.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok, you bought it at proworld
i'm surprised they shipped it with no instruction manual

they have a dedicated heat press sub-forum here
start a new thread there


----------

